# Am I Doing it Right?



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Just got my car back from Tomas Sport Tuning yesterday and needless to say, I am OH SO PLEASED!!







I still need to get my frame notched and put get my "winter-in-the-Bay-Area" wheels off, but I'm all


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I also want to give some well deserved thanks to a few certain people:

1. *Tim, Simon, Ken and Kevin* at *Tomas Sport Tuning* for being an honest shop looking out for local VW enthusiasts!

2. *Will* over at *Bag Riders* for supplying the parts and the AWESOME customer service!

3. *Jesse* at *Air Lift*. He swung by and looked over the install of a certain MKV GTI and needless to say, for him to stop by and make sure everything looked solid is more than anything anyone could ever ask for.

Big ups to the shops and parts suppliers that make our _little_ obsession a reality :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

noice :thumbup:

now post the trunk setup


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i love that stache!!!!


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

dam you still dont have a frame notch


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Woo hoo! Another Wuste2011 Double Down contestant!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Bork said:


> dam you still dont have a frame notch


Yeah, I just got the car back yesterday, I hope to get the frame notch in the NEAR future. :thumbup:



SoCalDubber said:


> Woo hoo! Another Wuste2011 Double Down contestant!


Hells to the yeah! I know MKV's are taller than most, but count me in! :laugh:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Haha.. looks dope. :thumbup:


----------



## skoolboi (Dec 17, 2003)

i like your rear view setup.. well done, good sir.. :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

skoolboi said:


> i like your rear view setup.. well done, good sir.. :thumbup:


Thanks, Ronski! Can't wait to see what your sticker setup will look like when it's done!


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

How much did everything run you? I'm looking into bags too.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

done right!! :thumbup:


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

nice 'stache :laugh:

car is looking good too:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good Kyle :thumbup:

You should post a photo up on our facebook page when you get your summer wheels on.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

haha car stache :laugh:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks great! :thumbup: Will be looking to see what wheels you put on. :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good Kyle :thumbup:
> 
> You should post a photo up on our facebook page when you get your summer wheels on.


Thanks, Will! Once I get the summer wheels on, I'll post something up for you guys!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

got_vdub said:


> nice 'stache :laugh:


He might get a new one for 2011... We'll wait and see though :laugh:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

itzkv said:


> How much did everything run you? I'm looking into bags too.


I just bought the Slam XL kit with the Autopilot controller from Bag Riders during their winter sale and then added a watertrap and their 4-gauge power kit.

You can check out their website and build up a kit with all the parts you want and it'll show how much it all costs. :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Air Lift :thumbup: I can't believe that you are that low without a notch, def. making us mk1-4/Audi guys jealous :laugh:


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

looking good mk5 :beer:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

on point :thumbup:


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice! Any trunk pics?


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

I love silver!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words!



FckShoes said:


> Nice! Any trunk pics?


I don't have a picture of the trunk just yet. Hopefully this weekend I can snap a few pics, but this incoming storm is really putting a damper on it...


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

:thumbup::heart::thumbup:


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks dope....TST is the sh*t.........:thumbup:


----------



## Wolfsburg9bg (Mar 8, 2007)

looks amazing...also impressed on your garage floor, wish mine was that clean


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

greeneyedbandit38 said:


> Looks dope....TST is the sh*t.........:thumbup:


Hell yes! Those guys are amazing!


----------



## Kauz (Aug 28, 2006)

Let's see that trunk set up!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Kauz said:


> Let's see that trunk set up!


I'll have some trunk photos up this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Kauz (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet can't wait to see it. Hope you don't mind if I use it as a reference. I'm trying to keep my spare too.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Kauz said:


> Sweet can't wait to see it. Hope you don't mind if I use it as a reference. I'm trying to keep my spare too.


Pssh, I don't mind at all. It was the genius mechanics at TST that put my trunk together :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

car looks good.... i have a cousin her last name is doctor and she is a doctor.. we used to call her doctor doctor... is that your story too...


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

tonyb2580 said:


> car looks good.... i have a cousin her last name is doctor and she is a doctor.. we used to call her doctor doctor... is that your story too...


Hahahahahahaha! Yes, yes it is. I swear, it's been an ongoing joke since I can remember (I'm 23) and I'm sure it won't stop. Oh well. :laugh:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Hahahahahahaha! Yes, yes it is. I swear, it's been an ongoing joke since I can remember (I'm 23) and I'm sure it won't stop. Oh well. :laugh:


nice... i gotta show her this.. :laugh:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry for the late updates, but here are the trunk setup photos some of you guys have been asking for... Enjoy!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

And just another of the car...



OH! And then a shout out to the folks that made it possible...



:thumbup:


----------



## Kauz (Aug 28, 2006)

That's CLEAN! 

Oh yeah, I'll have your sticker (two-color) in the mail tomorrow. 

http://digi-fresh.blogspot.com/p/buy-stickers.html


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

It was great meeting you today.. the setup is too DOPE! .. i'm actually working extra hard to get my order in with will..


----------



## Kauz (Aug 28, 2006)

any chance to get a different angle on how the tank in sitting?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Kauz said:


> That's CLEAN!
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll have your sticker (two-color) in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> http://digi-fresh.blogspot.com/p/buy-stickers.html


I CAN'T WAIT!! Those look super dope!!



DJ_RONALD S said:


> It was great meeting you today.. the setup is too DOPE! .. i'm actually working extra hard to get my order in with will..


Dude, your Subie was dope as is! I can't wait to see what it looks like when it's dumped even further! It was awesome meeting you and the girlfriend yesterday!



Kauz said:


> any chance to get a different angle on how the tank in sitting?


I have some photos that I wasn't able to upload with the trunk carpet in. When I get home, I'll make sure to get those up as well :thumbup: Thanks again, by the way!!!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Kauz said:


> any chance to get a different angle on how the tank in sitting?


This one's for you!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Kauz (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet thanks! Is is bolted down on a flat wooden plank? Didn't look like the other side.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Kauz said:


> Sweet thanks! Is is bolted down on a flat wooden plank? Didn't look like the other side.


Yeah, TST built a frame that lines the trunk and the tank itself is bolted to a piece of plywood (or was it MDF? I'm not sure, I'll make to check and let you know...) :thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Nice DD! Looks great! I like the trunk setup!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

dub-Nation said:


> Nice DD! Looks great! I like the trunk setup!


Thank you, sir! By chance are you going to Wuste this year? I'd love to see the MKVI you've been working on :thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Thank you, sir! By chance are you going to Wuste this year? I'd love to see the MKVI you've been working on :thumbup:


Yes, I'll be there. I plan on hitting up a ton events this year. Wuste is just one of them.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

dub-Nation said:


> Yes, I'll be there. I plan on hitting up a ton events this year. Wuste is just one of them.


Good stuff! That's one helluva plan you got there!


----------

